# fuel & temp gauge



## knucklebanger36 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wondering if anyone knows what to replace if I have a inop fuel & temp gauge? The lights on the panel won't light up as well. I tried the fusible link but that didn't seem to fix the problem. Any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated. THANX!!!:wtf:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

not sure what your driving but.... there might be a voltage regulator on the back of the cluster, that will kill your gas/temp gauge.


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a problem with my gas and rev guage, and on my cluster i dont see a voltage regulator on it, i drive a 1990 SE


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

knucklebanger36 said:


> Wondering if anyone knows what to replace if I have a inop fuel & temp gauge? The lights on the panel won't light up as well. I tried the fusible link but that didn't seem to fix the problem. Any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated. THANX!!!:wtf:


Take your cluster out and on the rear is a voltage regulator, what I would do first is pull all the contacts outward to ensure positive contact! Then reinstall and it should be working if not then replace the voltage regultor! I thought mine was bad awhile back but it was the plug's contacts from all those years of service/[email protected] 333,000 and still rolling!


----------



## knucklebanger36 (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah I thought about that last night but haven't had a chance to see if it works or not. I don't have a voltage regulator on the back of my speedo unit, so I hope it's the contacts.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

knucklebanger36 said:


> yeah I thought about that last night but haven't had a chance to see if it works or not. I don't have a voltage regulator on the back of my speedo unit, so I hope it's the contacts.


 they all have the voltage regulators!


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

well i have pulled off mine and i dont see any type of voltage regulator on mine


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok don't worry about whether you have a regultor assy or not...if you have a 86.5-94 yeah then you have one....If you have a 95-97 then no I don't see you having one!
But that's not your problem dude, check your connector spring tension. You may need to pull the contact outward to increase the contact force. While you're at it, clean your contacts with a red eraser or some 600 or 800 grit sandpaper! You really never stated if you are driving an 86.5-94 or 95-97....
Go to Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com >Genuine Nissan Parts>Body Electrical>248 instrument meter and gauge> item 25020...if you are a 86.5-94 check contacts first....last time for me!!!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check the relay for the instruments, the temp and fuel are usually on the same relay. I once had a problem with both instruments on my Pulsar and I found it by swapping the relays on the fuse panel on the drivers side kickplate over to find the fault. Your truck probably has a similar set up. Hope this helps.


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

to Cmax my van is a 1990 SE, u have to see with me and this, the connector spring is where and how far should i pull it out


----------



## knucklebanger36 (Sep 17, 2009)

mitsuspyder said:


> to Cmax my van is a 1990 SE, u have to see with me and this, the connector spring is where and how far should i pull it out


thanks for all the different suggestions, what do you know I did have a voltage regulator on this. It was underneath the black plastic piece on the temp gauge. I took out the regulator and took a brass brush and scrubbed all the contacts, along with all the connectors that contact the inputs. I bent all the contacts so they were all not pushed in and voila. I think it was the voltage regulator that was a touch corroded because I had tried scrubbing the contacts first with no luck. Thanks, to CMAX especially for the tips.


----------

